# Resizing Question?



## MrWright (Jun 2, 2011)

Importing pictures that were taken 4000X3000 (I think) into Picasa 3, got them in Picasa BUT would like to resize them to 800x600 so I can post them on PITH.   Can you resize them in Picasa or do I have to resize them in my Canon130?:frown:  When I try to attach them to my post I guess they are too large.  Really getting a lot of butt time on this.  Any suggestions besides getting a larger pillow? :worship:


----------



## woodgraver (Jun 2, 2011)

You can resize them in picasa.  The way I do it...just below the picture in the "view" mode is a button called "edit in picasa".  Once that opens you can select "export picture to folder" and that dialog box allows you to resize the saved image.


----------



## DSurette (Jun 2, 2011)

Another way is to email it to yourself with Picasa.  It automatically resizes it.


----------



## MrWright (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks, that may solve my problem.  Will try all methods, and I don't need a large pillow.l


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 4, 2011)

Also check out "fast image resizer" on the web.  Simple drag and drop resize program.
Here it is... http://adionsoft.net/fastimageresize/FastImageResizer.exe


----------



## Steve Busey (Jun 5, 2011)

You can resize with this Microsoft XP resizing tool - after installing, just right-click the image in your windows explorer screen, and go from there.

Also, you could bring the photo into one of many photo editing programs, and resize the image there. 

Also, you could publish the image on a photo-sharing site, then on IAP, provide a link to that shared photo. Lately I've been posting pen pics on facebook, so all my FB friends see them, and I link those pics back to IAP - result: bigger sharper pictures that IAP allows!


----------

